# Want to build a 'Mike Tyson' body... how?



## mipike

Just wondering people's ideas and views on a building a big, bulky but toned body like Mike Tyson,

The types of exercises and diet that would help.

any natural supplements? no hormones or roids.

and please don't just say he is genetically gifted, that is a factor but nobody is naturally a machine it takes hard work!

Thanks


----------



## 1Tonne

Hmmm....maybe take up boxing...


----------



## eezy1

tyson was a boxer. he followed a boxers training plan i imagine so his end result was down to his body structure.

why dont you just say you wanna be big and lean mate. might make it a little easier


----------



## The Cheese

mipike said:


> Just wondering people's ideas and views on a building a big, bulky but toned body like Mike Tyson,


Go read up on the guy. See how he did it.

He lived a totally different life than the average human being. Mother died, abandoned by his father when he was two, lived on street corners selling drugs, arrested 38 times by the time he was 13, near enough raised in the juvenile penitentiary system. By the time he was 10 or 12, he was so diesel, nobody would f*ck with him, even at that age.

So no, not all genetics. Everything to do with a life of hardship and violence. Sure, it was channelled by boxing and his physique became even better, but we're talking about a guy who got built like that because it was the only way he could survive.

Supplements and exercise? They were the last things that made him what he was.


----------



## haza1234

To start with you need to work out your weight and how many cals you need, My mate has a simlar body to tyson he tends to add cardio to he's work outs! Tbf it all depends on your body and how it reacts


----------



## C.Hill

He's just genetically gifted.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

So you want a big upper body and tiny.chicken legs? Just do what most other people in the gym do lol


----------



## Bull Terrier

He was built like the proverbial brick sh*thouse even at the tender age of about 12 or 13 (I remember seeing the pics).

That is just pure genetics.


----------



## MRSTRONG

tyson took steroids .


----------



## Bull Terrier

ewen said:


> tyson took steroids .


I'm not entirely sure about this one actually mate.

If you look at photos of him when he was very young (about 12 or 13) the guy was already huge!! Now I very much doubt that he would have been juicing at that age. The fact is he just had/has incredible genetics.

Of course he got bigger as he got older, but that's normal anyway especially given that he would have trained hard at weights.

I seem to remember him saying that he didn't even weight train - I don't believe that for a moment though.

But as for gear - for me it's a bit of a question mark and I wouldn't automatically say that he did.


----------



## mal

Ide prefer a David Hay type shape personally,leaner and more achievable without drugs.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Bull Terrier said:


> I'm not entirely sure about this one actually mate.
> 
> If you look at photos of him when he was very young (about 12 or 13) the guy was already huge!! Now I very much doubt that he would have been juicing at that age. The fact is he just had/has incredible genetics.
> 
> Of course he got bigger as he got older, but that's normal anyway especially given that he would have trained hard at weights.
> 
> I seem to remember him saying that he didn't even weight train - I don't believe that for a moment though.
> 
> But as for gear - for me it's a bit of a question mark and I wouldn't automatically say that he did.


he took cheque drops before biting holyfields ear off .

cheque drops were used massively in boxing in tysons era as it aided aggression they were in and out the system quick enough .


----------



## spudsy

mal said:


> Ide prefer a David Hay type shape personally,leaner and more achievable without drugs.


Do you think David Haye is clean???

I don't !!


----------



## MRSTRONG

spudsy said:


> Do you think David Haye is clean???
> 
> I don't !!


the dude has dirty hair :whistling:


----------



## spudsy

ewen said:


> the dude has dirty hair :whistling:


And a GH protocol


----------



## MRSTRONG

thing with america is you can go to the docs and pay for trt and hgh on prescription .

in uk you can go to harley street and do the same and because its medical use nobody can disclose it lol


----------



## The Cheese

Bull Terrier said:


> I'm not entirely sure about this one actually mate.
> 
> If you look at photos of him when he was very young (about 12 or 13) the guy was already huge!! Now I very much doubt that he would have been juicing at that age. The fact is he just had/has incredible genetics.


Bios show him being 180lbs at the age of 13. That's a *solid* 180 too. How many guys twice that age can lay claim to that?

The guy was born to tear sh*t up.


----------



## mal

spudsy said:


> Do you think David Haye is clean???
> 
> I don't !!


he was 15 stone in his last fight,light for a heavyweight,plus he's trainedwith weights for many years,he might now

due to his age? ben nand ubank had great bodys to,around 12 stone.


----------



## mipike

to all those saying train like a boxer...

why don't all boxers look the same?

why aren't all heavyweights his physique?

and I have read about training programmes he 'may' have had, including ridiculous numbers of sit ups and press ups... asking for peoples opinions on how to look like that within a gym?

He trained to the needs of boxing, power!

Find me someone who can train like that who isn't a PROFESSIONAL sports man...


----------



## mipike

The Cheese said:


> Go read up on the guy. See how he did it.
> 
> He lived a totally different life than the average human being. Mother died, abandoned by his father when he was two, lived on street corners selling drugs, arrested 38 times by the time he was 13, near enough raised in the juvenile penitentiary system. By the time he was 10 or 12, he was so diesel, nobody would f*ck with him, even at that age.
> 
> So no, not all genetics. Everything to do with a life of hardship and violence. Sure, it was channelled by boxing and his physique became even better, but we're talking about a guy who got built like that because it was the only way he could survive.
> 
> Supplements and exercise? They were the last things that made him what he was.


so he evolved into a tank? he's not the only person in the world who lives in those conditions. I've been to South Africa and saw kids like that in Cape Town on every road/highway... There's kids like that in every city in the world.


----------



## mipike

Ginger Ben said:


> So you want a big upper body and tiny.chicken legs? Just do what most other people in the gym do lol


Wouldn't say he had small legs?


----------



## MRSTRONG

as mike trained for power he kept in a low rep set low volume high intensity workload creating explosive power coupled with a good diet .

its pretty simple .


----------



## Monkey skeleton

Surely it is genetics and training, you could do his exact routine he did over the 5 years leading up to his peak, and look very different. If you want to look similar, get big, and compare yourself to him. Do your delts need work, is your neck to small, etc. But, what's the point, just train hard, and make yourself look awesome!


----------



## Tassotti

Neck Bridges


----------



## AuburnMuscle

Most boxers also tend to have very predomiant shoulders because of their specific training regime that they go through.


----------



## empzb

Dat dere celltek n blackintics.

Or he was a genetically gifted fella who had a top diet plan and power based routine. Same with most athletes at the top of their game.


----------



## Rick89

people deluded if they think tyson or haye are/were natty

guys are doing hours of cardio everyday and power work with big food intake and big drug intake more than likely


----------



## RockyD

I personally think Holyfield had the best physique of any boxer. Definitely appeared juiced though.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rebel^Lion said:


> ewen is spewing ring in this topic
> 
> tyson trained like this .....
> 
> tyson took cheque drops ....
> 
> as if its all fact
> 
> if you go and read what his trainer said he did, it was all insane high reps of dips push ups etc, ofc weights were used but he done an **** load of bodyweight work


Of course he did high rep bodyweight exercises its called strength conditioning lol

Explosive fibers are trained through explosive training methods .

It's well documented tyson took cheque drops lol

But then tyson trainer will tell the truth won't he as he has no reason to lie .


----------



## Guest

Bruno's physique was amazing, shame his chin wasn't up to much.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rebel^Lion said:


> The guy asked how to achieve a mike tyson look and your reply was
> 
> which is obviously incorrect as you have just agreed with me he done lots of bodyweight work aswel
> 
> also you say
> 
> "its well documented that tyson took cheque drops"
> 
> where is it documented exactly ? some random people on internet forums ? i would hardly call that well documented
> 
> i would believe what tyson and cus said his training involved over someone on the internet such as yourself who have never met seen or spoke to either person in his life
> 
> that post may come off as agressive or arrogant, but i dont mean it in that way atall, just a friendly reply of my opinion, im not the best at wording things


tyson body can be had through low rep work and a decent diet , the conditioning ie high rep work is for muscular endurance and offers cv work .

As for cheque drops you'll find it on Wikipedia iirc .


----------

